# Do you ever get this feeling..



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

Probably the younger guys don't have these feelings but for me, in my 50`s with health issues I sometimes feel like i should just sell all my gear and hang it up, after 46 yrs of playing guitar.

I deal with chronic pain , weakness, and my hands have some stiff-ness, and i sit here surrounded by some nice gear , and wonder why i keep buying pedals and amps and guitars, only for them to sit here not being used, i should be downsizing , but it feels great at the time to buy something different..its almost like getting a fix, not that i know what that's like..lol

I mostly just play alone, as i cannot commit to a band with my health issues, i would just let them down. I said at one time, they would have to pry a guitar out of my dying hands, but now i feel different, i don't seem to have the drive to play..maybe this will pass as music has always been a big part of my life.Just wondering if anybody else gets these feelings after many years of playing.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

I have played for almost 18 years now. I find sometimes with my current life situation that maybe I should not buy stuff or attempt to play at all since it aggrevates me mentally, but then you have fun once in a while and its worth it. Its always nice to have a good quality guitar around, but you could always pare down and focus on other fun things in life.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I am playing now more than ever. Just did three nights straight. So I guess my answer is no.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

I hear what your saying Rick. I am 60 and still play on a monthly basis in a couple of small groups to keep me busy. While I am still healthy and do not have any serious health issues, I would not be able to play by myself as I get bored too quickly. Just a suggestion to get you fired up again about playing,have you thought about just jammin with a few retired guys at home. I have a buddy who has a weekly jam session during the day at his home with a few guys and they have a good time and dont worry about playing gigs. Try putting a few ads at your local music store, Kijiji, Ottawa Musician forum etc.... You would be surprised at how many talented musicians are in the same boat as you are. I wish you all the best and hope you find a few friends to share your musical passion with. Nothing to lose.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

At 52 and never played a gig. I very rarely play with others too. I could not see myself without a guitar in the house. Even though I suck, I still enjoy farting around on it and learning songs here and there.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I found that I can play just about anything I want to learn if I put the time in. Meaning I have to really practice a ton to learn something but eventually I do. I used to devote a lot of time to learning songs but the last few years other things have taken up the spare time. I play well enough to pick up a guitar after not touching it for 6 months a noodle along to a backing track. 

No way good enough or time enough to play in a band. Just no time to learn the tunes. I do have a few people that I will jam with now and again and have a blast doing that. But I have also sold off a ton of gear that was not being used. Down to 4 guitars and a few amps.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I said goodbye to my 50's a while back, and band involvement much further back (although it would be nice to do again). There are more periods where the hands disappoint even though the head is miles ahead with great ideas. My own investments in gear are rather small, compared to a great many here, so these are not major decisions with respect to hang onto it or sell it.

Certainly, there is some gear that tends to depreciate with time, so if you aren't using it, selling it off would be good. Case in point, a friend who died from brain cancer about 4 years ago had been collecting stuff for a while. I have been helping his widow sell it off, bit by bit. He has a stack of Zoom pedals (the entire 50x series) that might have had some customer appeal when he bought them, but as digital FX go, I honestly can't see getting more than [email protected] Would have been better to sell them off a while ago. On the other hand, he has some nice axes that are probably appreciating in value, and maybe even the mountain of slanted Radio Shack chassis (perfect for synth modules and small mixers) are holding their value.

I guess that's the long way of saying that if you have gear that sits neglected, but is holding its value or even gathering value, hang onto it. If you have gear that sits neglected, holds no particular sentimental value, and is more likely to lose value than hold or gain, may as well sell it off. Just keep what you need in case the mood strikes you, or set the revenue from the sale aside to commit to that purpose.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Interesting topic.

I'm going on 40 years of playing guitar.
I'd played in a band for over ten years and it was always a great time.
I feel now though that I just don't have the gumption to get back into a serious band.
That was when I used to really sit down and learn a song, now it's mostly noodling.
I would dread loading in and out of gear, especially. Ick.

I would never unload everything I own, but I put some thought into downsizing.
That said, I have another guitar that wil be rolling in, in a while. Doh.

It is a passion though, one I'd never totally give up.
Some good advise in seeking other guys just to jam with,
that may spark some renewed interest.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I can honestly say that I have been more into gear through time. As a result, my playing has progressed VERY slowly. Eventually, I discovered that I seem to sound like me with virtually any gear that I have...LOL. 

I am also a minimalist in nature and got a bit frustrated with the concept of having so much gear. Selling off some of the extra gear made me feel much better.

I have 2 guitars that I like and 2 amps. One amp is a head and I have 3 cabs fo it. One of the amps is a '74 (IIRC) Princeton Reverb and I put it through the cabs just for a change of speakers. The head has a lot of effects built in and I seldom use any of them apart from reverb (consistently) and delay (sometimes). I have never had much enthusiasm for effects pedals. 

I like the 2 guitars I own and have no real interest in getting any more guitars (at least for now).

I certainly always enjoy the fun and companionship of jamming but I also enjoy just playing for my own "enjoyment".

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I think jamming with somebody or a jam band would bring some of the drive back i am missing, just playing alone is boring, and alot of times ,i think i want to play but it just doesn't happen or when i do play its only for 15 mins,

I thought recording a few songs would help, and the end result is very satisfying, but getting there can be very frustrating, so i have not been doing much of that either, hopefully i can find somebody that just like to jam once and awhile.

I have a very hard time letting go of guitars, but amps seem easier to sell, i guess i have read to many posts about people wishing they had kept that guitar or amp. thanks great to hear your comments.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Rick31797 said:


> .....hopefully i can find somebody that just like to jam once and awhile.


Maybe a GC member in the Kingston area who would like to jam will see this. That could be cool!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## allanr (Jan 11, 2012)

Rick31797 said:


> Probably the younger guys don't have these feelings but for me, in my 50`s with health issues I sometimes feel like i should just sell all my gear and hang it up, after 46 yrs of playing guitar.
> 
> I deal with chronic pain , weakness, and my hands have some stiff-ness, and i sit here surrounded by some nice gear , and wonder why i keep buying pedals and amps and guitars, only for them to sit here not being used, i should be downsizing , but it feels great at the time to buy something different..its almost like getting a fix, not that i know what that's like..lol
> 
> I mostly just play alone, as i cannot commit to a band with my health issues, i would just let them down. I said at one time, they would have to pry a guitar out of my dying hands, but now i feel different, i don't seem to have the drive to play..maybe this will pass as music has always been a big part of my life.Just wondering if anybody else gets these feelings after many years of playing.


You are suffering from depression. Depression often manifests as anhedonia, the inability to experience pleasure.

I am the same age as you, and occasional do have the same feelings. But they pass, and plugging an instrument that I love into my favourite amp usually does the trick.

Feeling depressed from time to time is common and even "normal". But if you start feeling like that ALL the time it's time to make an appointment with your MD.

And always remember that no decision about gear or music is so important that it has to be made "right now".


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Rick31797 said:


> Probably the younger guys don't have these feelings but for me, in my 50`s with health issues I sometimes feel like i should just sell all my gear and hang it up, after 46 yrs of playing guitar.
> 
> I deal with chronic pain , weakness, and my hands have some stiff-ness, and i sit here surrounded by some nice gear , and wonder why i keep buying pedals and amps and guitars, only for them to sit here not being used, i should be downsizing , but it feels great at the time to buy something different..its almost like getting a fix, not that i know what that's like..lol
> 
> I mostly just play alone, as i cannot commit to a band with my health issues, i would just let them down. I said at one time, they would have to pry a guitar out of my dying hands, but now i feel different, i don't seem to have the drive to play..maybe this will pass as music has always been a big part of my life.Just wondering if anybody else gets these feelings after many years of playing.


I have had the good fortune to have instruments passed down to me from close friends and relatives over the years. 
Some I have already passed on to others who will appreciate the gift.
If you have some gear that means something to you, chances are that there may be someone that you have in mind that would cherish it as much as you do.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I, too, am in my 50s, being playing for around 40 years. And I have had some health issues - but fortunately for me, they actually led to me getting more into playing, not less.

I was working too much, working too hard, and the company I work for didn't give a shite if I lived or died. Now work is just a small subset of my life (they turned me mercenary). If someone askes what I do, I'm more inclined to say "play guitar" than "work for so and so doing this or that".

Life is good. I have my own full-on jam space in my house and I host 'band practice' or jamming at least once a week. That isn't possible for everyone but maybe a jamhub or something could work out. I currently have a top40 band I work with on occassion and I've started a rockabilly thing with a buddy (he has an upright bass and was very motivated to get me into it). Never thought I'd play rockabilly but the opportunity appeared - and now I enjoy it. It is also quite challenging, making me have to work and learn again. 

No gigs, no money to be made anymore, but I still play 3 or 4 paid gigs a year - and lots of freebie back yard parties and fund-raisers. I'm fortunate in that I can make enough $$ with regular hours of work to afford to have the free time and be able to play purely for the fun of it.

Also, I'm afraid of more health issues, like arthritis. I think a regular regime of playing helps keep that away. Learning new stuff helps keep me mentally stimulated. If you don't use it, you lose it.


----------



## Jimi D (Oct 27, 2008)

Ya, as I hit 50+ I'm playing in more bands (3) more often than ever before in my life... There's no money in it, that's for sure, but there's nothing like playing with other people and I love it despite its frequent frustrations and irritants (what do you mean you didn't learn the song? there's four chords in it and we had two weeks!) Anyway, with the kids rapidly moving on (and back, and on again, and back again) my wife and I find we're in the revolving door stage just before becoming empty nesters and we're discussing our next house and a full-on sound-proofed jam space/studio is going to be a required part of that... I do admit that I'm not as fond of the load-ins and load-outs as I was in my youth, but I'll do it for the opportunity to play.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I go to the occasional open jam, would love to find someone(s) (lol) near to broaden my horizons. I play mostly acoustic stuff now and my electric rarely gets plugged in. Although I use it for scale practice/noodling so it is in my hands a lot. My go to guitar lately is my 12 string. Love the sound.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

For me (41) I can't imaging quitting completely. In my early 30s I sold everything for a number of reasons but felt I almost went crazy without an artistic outlet. Later, as I got back into playing - this time focused on guitar rather than bass, I went through the whole gear acquisition as a bit of an addiction. Now, I still buy and sell, but never to the extent it got to, but I also know I could be happy with only my acoustic guitar. What has been fortunate for me is that soon after I moved here to Espanola, about 5 years ago now, I got introduced to other musicians. I've been playing regularly ever since. There is nowhere to play out, so it's only ever going to be jamming in people's garages or basements, but it's a lot of fun and I really look forward to the regular Tue and Saturday sessions. We're going to play some parties and a local hall this summer, but obviously we do it for fun. Sitting around drinking beer and shooting the breeze is as much a part of it as the music - nobody expects perfection or even good playing, but we all can play pretty well and are veterans of live scenes in our youths. I think rick that getting out to jams would be just the ticket.


----------



## vasthorizon (Aug 10, 2008)

I went from playing for two hours a day to basically none. I had an accident a month ago where I broke my neck.
Now, I can't even pick up a guitar. Three of my fretting fingers (as well as three on the right hand) are numb and my hands and arms are very weak.
I am still hoping that the numbness would go away and that I can play simple chords. I look at my humble gear
and I still want to tinker with pedals and amps and whatnot, but I just can't.

Very frustrated.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

vasthorizon said:


> I went from playing for two hours a day to basically none. I had an accident a month ago where I broke my neck.
> Now, I can't even pick up a guitar. Three of my fretting fingers (as well as three on the right hand) are numb and my hands and arms are very weak.
> I am still hoping that the numbness would go away and that I can play simple chords. I look at my humble gear
> and I still want to tinker with pedals and amps and whatnot, but I just can't.
> ...


Hi Vast...great to see that you are posting !!

Have you started much (active) rehab yet...or are you not at that stage/time of recovery?

Frustration is tough to fight...but you are stronger than it is.

I think of you and your family often.

All the best to you, SIR. ("SIR" is an inside joke)

Dave


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

allanr said:


> You are suffering from depression. Depression often manifests as anhedonia, the inability to experience pleasure.
> 
> I am the same age as you, and occasional do have the same feelings. But they pass, and plugging an instrument that I love into my favourite amp usually does the trick.
> 
> ...


I got the same impression, that the first post was more of a pity party than legit question, which is fine, everyone needs a shoulder to lean on from time to time. But as far as the surface question goes, pack your gear away for awhile, and come back to it when youre more inspired, or just sell and buy some new stuff if you feel like it later. everyone needs a vacation or to mix it up for awhile. Its only gear. a commodity.Sometimes I fell like ive become more of a collector than a player. theres no more magical mojo in it than there is in a good mechanics toolbox.


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

I have been treated for depression in the past. The first symptom for me is losing interest in all the activities I enjoy and hobbies that I take pleasure in. It generally happens in mid winter, and I get revitalized in April.


As for giving up guitar because of your age, I never owned a guitar until I was 56. Playing alone has given me a lot of pleasure and I plan to play until they lower me into the grave! I'm a terrible player, but I don't really care.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Krelf said:


> I have been treated for depression in the past. The first symptom for me is losing interest in all the activities I enjoy and hobbies that I take pleasure in. It generally happens in mid winter, and I get revitalized in April.


I wonder if this is partially tied into low light which corresponds to the winter months. Have you looked into this at all? Have you tried one of the daylight lights?


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Steadfastly said:


> I wonder if this is partially tied into low light which corresponds to the winter months. Have you looked into this at all? Have you tried one of the daylight lights?


I'd thought of that myself Stead.
It's a real thing and I believe that it affects me to some degree too in the waning winter months.
Especially this year when it seems like the crap weather doesn't want to go away.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm not really anywhere near the stage that i'm done learning new things about music or new music to play, so i can't really empathize with you unfortunately. But I can see how it would get boring after so many years i suppose. at least you're not playing bass!


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

I have a light therapy unit similar to this








Seasonal affective disorder - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I does seem to help, although not as much as I would have hoped.
I have found that a regiment of vitamins C/D during winter months is very effective for me.
Atlantic Salmon fish oil caps in particular are very good and I notice a difference in well being within a few days of use.
As well, outdoor activities and excercise are a no brainer.
Lots of good info here.Seasonal affective disorder - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Cheers, d


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> I wonder if this is partially tied into low light which corresponds to the winter months. Have you looked into this at all? Have you tried one of the daylight lights?


That does sound a lot like SADS.

the uv light is a good idea, I have a small Phillips one from Costco.... so is waking up at the crack of dawn every day instead of sleeping in, so as to maximize exposure to daylight.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

One important thing to keep in mind about Light Therapy Units is that you have to start using them early ie October or November. Waiting until January or February is often too late. And that advice comes directly from my GP so you can take it to the bank!






loudtubeamps said:


> I have a light therapy unit similar to this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

TBH, I'm surprised that SADS would still be kicking in this late in the spring/summer. Maybe OP is on some other medications that may have a similar side effect, or works the late shift and sleeps in during the morning, or needs to get more active etc....
at any rate, not any of our businesses to analyze/diagnose.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I always thought that a good therapy for SAD would be to go somewhere equatorial around November and lay on a beach and be served drinks in coconut shells with umbrellas in them by half naked girls for about 4 months. It is only a theory, but I would like to try out for the clinical trials.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Jim DaddyO said:


> I always thought that a good therapy for SAD would be to go somewhere equatorial around November and lay on a beach and be served drinks in coconut shells with umbrellas in them by half naked girls for about 4 months. It is only a theory, but I would like to try out for the clinical trials.


I'd be down for a guinea pig in that trial study Jim!

I work shiftwork, steady nights. That makes me SAD. 8(


----------



## vasthorizon (Aug 10, 2008)

greco said:


> Hi Vast...great to see that you are posting !!
> 
> Have you started much (active) rehab yet...or are you not at that stage/time of recovery?
> 
> ...


Hello Dave,

Thank you, SIR. . I haven't started rehab/physio yet - I am due to see the doctor next week for the first time since the surgery.
He's going to assess my situation. Thank you very much for keeping me and my family in your thoughts! I am trying to keep myself
busy (good thing my boss allows me to work from home at certain days) and optimistic.

- Vast


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Jim DaddyO said:


> I always thought that a good therapy for SAD would be to go somewhere equatorial around November and lay on a beach and be served drinks in coconut shells with umbrellas in them by half naked girls for about 4 months. It is only a theory, but I would like to try out for the clinical trials.


It's probably the best cure for it, but few could afford it, and doctors couldn't bill OHIP enough for them to prescribe it.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

My first few winters in Ontario, I didn't do too much in the winter as far as going outdoors. Back home in NB we were always going tobogganing, skating and playing pond hockey. So I took up skiing. It changed my winter outlook big time. Even at 59, I look forward to the winters and lots of snow. Taking up a winter sport that gets you outside might have a positive change on your outlook for that season.


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)

If you truly feel like you're done then you are. But, just a little advice. Unless you need the bucks badly don't sell your gear. In fact buy more if it pleases you. I'm 65 with diabetes. There are lots of times when I don't have it in me to play. Sometimes I don't have it in me to do much of anything. But, that's happened many times before and it always passes. Usually right after watching a video of a great band or guitar artist I admire. Then I remember the reason I took up the guitar in the first place and I'm hot to trot again. The other thing is, that it's important to keep jamming with others. It doesn't have to be a band with commitments involved. The important thing is to keep the interaction going. Music is a social experience and it's a good thing to be able to set goals with other musicians if for no other reason than for the sake of the music itself and the pure enjoyment of it. If you can't do everything you would like, then do what you can. It's all good.


----------



## big frank (Mar 5, 2006)

Diabetes; blood pressure, colesterol, arthritis, cancer survivor here.
I'm 62 and make the effort to play daily, if only for 20 minutes (or more).
Sometimes it hurts; sometimes not.
My skills have deteriorated somewhat; but I can still make many of the sounds that I enjoy hearing.
I own half a dozen guitars, including some cool vintage ones, all of which I think about trading or selling all the time. But I don't.
I enjoy each and every one of them, but financially these days, if I want something different I'll have to trade for it.
Old Les Paul, crippled with arthritis and handicapped by his auto accident which screwed up his right arm played into his 90's (and sounded like Les Paul).
So, no, don't give up. Let your kids or kin deal with your instruments when you are gone.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

Well at this time still working on a Jam partner or a jam band too join,all the talk about depression does not apply to me, been through all that and i excepted along time ago the chronic illness i have had for over 15 years, not feeling sorry for myself,not looking for a pity party.

I would not sell my gear,at this time, i have a few guitars that are a bit hard to find, they don't get much playing time but still can't let them go.

I don't want to give up guitar, what i really liked about it, is you never stop learning...its a never ending process,i just think i get frustrated at times, because i play alone and it does get very boring.

I am searching for other Jammers so for now I decided to clean up my music room, it was all such a mess and nothing has been hooked up for quite awhile. I have a pretty nice complex set up, ( well i think so )
So i did a real clean up and i started hooking everything back up again, i didn't realize i had 3 miles of wires....

I thought maybe for now if i challenge myself it would help some of the boredom, so i am learning the lead solo to Hotel California, for years i have always wanted to play that solo, so i will work away at that.

but i really think a Jam partner would be the answer and finding one that also would like to try some original music would be a bonus,
I have always wanted to find a Jam partner that wants to write music, as i have alot of musical ideas but have problems with lyrics and melody.

Thanks for all the responses, it does help to hear from others. Rick


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2013)

a quick peek here may help
kijiji- artists/musicians

I'm also working on the solo to HC. I found this vid helpful.
Full speed and slowed down to 60%.

[video=youtube;1ENcgoqU37I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ENcgoqU37I[/video]


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm 52 and have been playing since I was 14.

Although I frequently take hiatus from actively gigging, it's clear to me that guitar and music in general are essential elements of my personality.

I'm fortunate to have good health, but it's the spirit that determines if and when I play anyway.

I'd keep the guitars, but that's just me.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

> I'm also working on the solo to HC. I found this vid helpful.
> Full speed and slowed down to 60%.


 This video is great Thanks,


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

I'm 52 as well and have been playing on and off since I was 20. I've never been a pro musician and my garage band days are long behind me. But I found new life through home recording and collaborating with friends and fellow musicians over the internet. Sometimes it's fruitful and I get really juiced about what I'm doing and who I'm working with, but there are also phases where I get 'down' and play less often... usually that has to do with external events like death of a loved one or depresssion arising from loss of work or being forced to adapt to a changing world and still remain viable as an income earner. But I've also learned it's a mistake to put the guitar down for too long. I figure I'm better off with them than without them.

And though I have more guitars than I need, part of the buzz is stumbling across yet another cool guitar, and coming to enjoy each instrument's particular charms and limitations. Because of how relatively inexpensive an investment audio/recording technology is these days, I am getting a lot of satisfaction out of composing my own material and laying down as much of it as I can, whenever I can... and working with others to bring in that certain magic only collaboration and co-writing gives you. Sometimes that's a whole other can of worms of course, but when it's good, it's damned good.

I'd go so far as to say music for me is more important than ever. It's part of my DNA now and experience has shown that it's been there for me, in good times and bad. And even if I were to lose every single guitar I now have but one, the spirit of the music would not change. The impulse to express something musically trumps the number or quality of tools you have at your disposal. It's great to have good tools, but I think you need the heart for music first and foremost.

Finally, if you find you _really_ don't have it in you anymore, a cool thing to do is think of someone you know who is young, keen to play and explore the world of music (and who's perhaps of limited means financially) - and lay one of your guitars on 'em. That kind of gesture, at a crucial moment, can make a huge difference in someone's life. It's like passing on the torch. In the end, in the vast majority of cases, a good guitar is something that should be played, rather than displayed or stored away. It's what they were made for.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

well, I'm 55 and still relatively healthy but certainly experiencing stiffness in my hands. Finger picking is out now, as the third finger on my right hand locks randomly. My left hand cramps up with extended barr chord formations too. Time to brush up on my slide skills I guess. What worries me most is my hearing. You know that ringing in your ears you get after a loud gig or concert? It's with me 24/7 now......never stops and it's loud.

Just the other day I was looking at a kijiji add from someone who was wanting to buy an old Garnet Pro amp and I'm thinking......."maybe I should answer that"........"It's time to let it go".........."you're not a gear collector"........"it's nothing more than a trophy from your youth that takes up a lot of space". 

I still play daily, even if it's only for myself. Gigs are very rare, jams are few, even camp fire jams are getting further apart as I slowly retreat into the protection of my comfort zone. But I Don't think I could ever stop playing. Do I still crave the stage? Yes.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Rick31797 said:


> I thought maybe for now if i challenge myself it would help some of the boredom, so i am learning the lead solo to Hotel California, for years i have always wanted to play that solo, so i will work away at that.


Rick: PM me if you want a Drums/Bass backing track to Hotel California and I'll email it to you.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

Been working on this solo, not really comfortable playing it yet, but this is probably as good as it gets for me.

[video=youtube;nfyIicZXnJk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nfyIicZXnJk[/video]


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Rick...I tried to watch your video but got a message "This video is private." 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

i will change the settings ..


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

GREAT PLAYING !! Sincerely. 
I enjoyed you version as much as the Eagles version.
I would be so proud if I could do that solo ! CONGRATULATIONS !!!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

That was cool Rick! Nice job.


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)

Rick31797 said:


> Well at this time still working on a Jam partner or a jam band too join,all the talk about depression does not apply to me, been through all that and i excepted along time ago the chronic illness i have had for over 15 years, not feeling sorry for myself,not looking for a pity party.
> 
> I would not sell my gear,at this time, i have a few guitars that are a bit hard to find, they don't get much playing time but still can't let them go.
> 
> ...



You see? It does pass. You're already having a better day. Give this a thought and you can tell me that I'm full of it if you like but as a second generation French Canadian from Northern Minnesota I fully understand "cabin fever". I know it's Summer now but I also remember all those long winters cooped up in the house with nothing to do but drink beer and fart. As we age that life style doesn't automatically adjust with the change of seasons. As stupid as it may sound I'm suffering from cabin fever in Southern California. It's because I let myself get complacent and forget that, at every level, I need people in my life. Get out of the house, even if it's not to play guitar. Take your Gal out for a walk in the woods and see if you can tickle her fancy, party with friends, take a trip to somewhere you want to go, do the bucket list thing. But, most importantly, whatever you do, get some two way action going with folks you want to spend time with.

By the way. After hearing you play all I can say is, what in the heck are you talking about? You play with the ease and confidence of someone who has obviously spent a lifetime mastering his instrument. If you actually do decide to hang it up then I'm thinking that I'm gonna have to make my way back up to the North Land and you and I are going to have to have a talk.:food-smiley-004: Great stuff.


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

This is an interesting thread. I am the same age as a lot of guys here, mid 50's (still can't believe that!). I am so not bored. I am playing in 2 full time bands, another 'jam' band and I often get asked to sit in on guitar or bass with Christian music. If I had more time I would do more, esp practice and develop my skills more. Nothing gets you to develop your skills faster than having lots of gigs and sessions and material to learn though... and that is just my music! 

I also have lots of nice guitars, and I think my collecting days are very much slowed down. 

I appreciate hearing all the stories and advice. Lots of compassion and wisdom here. 

I don't have any health issues so I feel for you there Rick, that would make it hard for me to be as active as I want to be. I enjoyed the vid, you are a good player and lots of guys would be thrilled to jam with you. all the best!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Really good job on the solo Rick, your work paid off!

Oh, I'm lusting after your Custom too, beautiful guitar.


----------



## Peter Rabbit (Dec 28, 2012)

In my 60's, liver cancer, arthritis, yadda yadda...
Been playing since I was four, lots of bands - a few I really enjoyed - but not since the 80's. Finally put together a recording studio (basement) with Cubase.
I still jam to background tracks every so often, but the actual playing has gotten less frequent.
So, to keep myself occupied, I've turned to building guitars. Now, when I say 'building' I mean putting together 'partscasters' (I love Teles). Been studying wiring diagrams til they're coming out me ears, and learning quite a bit. [Learning new things is what keeps the mind (semi)-clear.] But I have a large errant hard maple tree that has to come down, so I'm going to see if I can find someone with a kiln, and then truly "make" a few axes.
Maybe I'll sell some of them. Eventually. Or not.

Retirement can be fun.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks so much for your kind words and encouragement.I could never play in a band, my illness gets in the way, and would not be dependable , but Jamming would be great with no pressure ( i am working on that ) and working on a solo challenge once and awhile will keep my spirit alive, and make me a better player.

Peter Rabbit) I started making a couple Telecasters , made the bodies and was getting ready to make the necks and everything just came to a stop, that was over 6 months ago, Life and just other house projects came first, so there they sit collecting dust..I even have all USA quality parts for both guitars.

I think i just get frustrated at times, and wonder what i am trying to accomplish with playing guitar. I have alot of musical ideas that don't get very far but i did surprise myself and I wrote and recorded two songs which was really fun, and not easy for me,it was a great feeling at the time. Getting a Jam partner that could write might be another option for me to break up that boring feeling i get just playing alone.

Again i appreciate the feedback that i got , It does Really Help to hear from others, i know i am not alone, many have health issues as i do and i have found music puts me in a ZONE were it helps me take my mind off all the crap we deal with in our lives. Thats why i need to stick with it even if it is boring at times, and i feel i am not really getting anywhere. Cheers Rick


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Rick31797 said:


> Thanks so much for your kind words and encouragement.I could never play in a band, my illness gets in the way, and would not be dependable , but Jamming would be great with no pressure ( i am working on that ) and working on a solo challenge once and awhile will keep my spirit alive, and make me a better player.
> 
> Peter Rabbit) I started making a couple Telecasters , made the bodies and was getting ready to make the necks and everything just came to a stop, that was over 6 months ago, Life and just other house projects came first, so there they sit collecting dust..I even have all USA quality parts for both guitars.
> 
> ...



That sounds so much like me, it's scary. Most times I do not know what I am trying to accomplish. Lots of times I am frustrated too. I just do not do the solo thing at all as it is confusing for me. I do like to strum through songs and sing (singing? well, that's subjective...lol), for the lead parts I just do a weird picking thing through the chords (not sure what you call it). I am at a plateau as we speak. A little uninspired and not knowing what song to try out next. I go to the occasional open jam, but would really like to get together with someone to sit in the yard and do a few tunes, maybe have a beer, and just enjoy the music. I am thinking that I ought to take a few lessons this fall, just for the challenge. I practice some scales, but it does not sink in. I have a strat I built and hardly ever plug it in. Doing more on the acoustic. To be fair I should disclose that I bought a new 12 string last year and I am really digging the sound (capo'd 2 and playing Hasn't hit me Yet gets that mando sound in there quite nice). Still, I would like to be able to blaze through some sort of Nugent, or Winter, or Page, or Clapton, or Trower, etc, etc.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm 64 and my fingertips have gotten soft. After 47 years of playing the fire seems to have gone out. Can't seem to find anyone to play the type of music I like plus I'm way too busy fixing stuff, renovating the house and fixing my cars. Semi retirement is a b**tch.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

ed2000 said:


> I'm 64 and my fingertips have gotten soft. After 47 years of playing the fire seems to have gone out. Can't seem to find anyone to play the type of music I like plus I'm way too busy fixing stuff, renovating the house and fixing my cars. Semi retirement is a b**tch.


Someone posted this awhile back. I hope it helps to reignite the fire.

_"We don't stop playing because we grow old, We grow old because we stop playing."_


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi Rick,




Rick31797 said:


> Been working on this solo, not really comfortable playing it yet, but this is probably as good as it gets for me.
> 
> [video=youtube;nfyIicZXnJk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nfyIicZXnJk[/video]


Late to the party - I just found your discussion. I would have liked to see your video but "This video is private". Any chance you would open it up again?

Thanks for considering it.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I have that feeling every few days or so. My back and shoulder hurt daily. I have arthritis in a few finger that act up occasionally. Sometimes I'm just tired from working 12-18hrs. But I keep reminding myself that I enjoy trying to make pretty noises with my guitar. And that enjoyment is more than enough to justify me keeping my gear. I'm not an accomplished player at all. I have yet to learn a full song. I've never played in a band (although I would love to try that). Despite that, I enjoy learning riffs and solos and trying to sound like the recording or coming up with my own sound. It's just fun for me. 

So why should I sell my fun?? 



Rick31797 said:


> Probably the younger guys don't have these feelings but for me, in my 50`s with health issues I sometimes feel like i should just sell all my gear and hang it up, after 46 yrs of playing guitar.
> 
> I deal with chronic pain , weakness, and my hands have some stiff-ness, and i sit here surrounded by some nice gear , and wonder why i keep buying pedals and amps and guitars, only for them to sit here not being used, i should be downsizing , but it feels great at the time to buy something different..its almost like getting a fix, not that i know what that's like..lol
> 
> I mostly just play alone, as i cannot commit to a band with my health issues, i would just let them down. I said at one time, they would have to pry a guitar out of my dying hands, but now i feel different, i don't seem to have the drive to play..maybe this will pass as music has always been a big part of my life.Just wondering if anybody else gets these feelings after many years of playing.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

My temporary lesson studio (when a tornado forced me out of my home/studio for a few months) in a former "spa" was equipped with one of these. Awesome unit, and it lit the room fully. Though I haven't any complaints about depression or SAD, it still a very cool device. If I had a place to mount one in my home studio I might consider buying one.



loudtubeamps said:


> I have a light therapy unit similar to this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I spent a few years in the mid '80s very disgruntled about the music scene. Gigs had dried up due to disco, smoking and drinking laws, sports bars and dj dance clubs, and an all 'round negative music economy. Some of my gear was sold off so I could afford to eat, some because I simply didn't have a need for it anymore. I kept a couple of acoustics, an electric, a practice amp, an electric piano, but everything else was gone. When I started gigging again I had to re-equip. Other than that, I've never lost interest in playing. I suppose if I retire I'll get rid of a lot of stuff again, but I'll never stop playing. Hopefully there will be some other oldtimers willing to get together to jam.

The solution may be to refocus on something new, a style, an instrument, a new band, etc. Or simplify, or volunteer. Lapsteel, bass, ukulele, have been what some folks have gravitated towards when their hands need something different.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Diablo said:


> theres no more magical mojo in it than there is in a good mechanics toolbox.


less, for most people. i can look at the tools in my box and tell you stories and adventures from jobs gone by, good, bad, and in between. some folks (like myself) dont play out or with others. this makes their guitar a toy, not a tool. some folks wont wanna hear that i know. but the truth is what the truth is




Diablo said:


> TBH, I'm surprised that SADS would still be kicking in this late in the spring/summer.


i deal w/it too. i'm on the job before sunrise, even in the summer. by the time i come out of the subway on the way home, during the end of june i get about 2 more hours of daylight, but by the time dinner is done, and dealing with household stuff, the sun is set, and i'm wore the f*ck out. for me it's vitamins and a happy light. some years are better than others. city livin is not my friend either though






Mooh said:


> I spent a few years in the mid '80s very disgruntled about the music scene. Gigs had dried up due to disco, smoking and drinking laws, sports bars and dj dance clubs, and an all 'round negative music economy .


canada must be well behind the states. what you describe sounds like the 70's to me. in the 80's, it was the shreddy-hair metal time, and live music was on a high, although the economy wasn't much. 

*******************************************************************************************************************************************************************************

bbut anyhow, i been playin on and off for 30 yrs or more, and i'm terrible at it. especially now. but i love it just the same. sometimes maybe i'll put it down for a little while. but i'm a fish who's swallowed the hook. i'm never going to get away


----------

